# What Is This Plant?



## Cody Killgore (Jan 25, 2014)

This overgrown "bush" is about to get whacked. Trying to figure out if it's worth it to try and save some wood from it. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2014)

The best looking bowl I ever turned was a junk popcorn tree (Chinese tallow) I cut down and left in the burn pile to spalt all summer.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Jan 26, 2014)

Cherry laurel or mountain laurel?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 26, 2014)

It does look like a laurel but it also looks like one of the magnolias I have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 26, 2014)

Cody,
I would think some sort of magnolia. Probably too soft and colorless for you. Cut it and see.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like a bay to me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 26, 2014)

{_Prunus caroliniana}
_
Well....I'm about 98% sure. 

Does it 'flower' white racemes(stalked bunches)?
Also, when you crush the leaves, does it smell sort of like a maraschino cherry?


Scott (not to health for kids to eat) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for input guys!!

Scott, I'm not sure what happens to it in the spring. I will crush some leaves tomorrow and give it a sniff!


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 26, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> {_Prunus caroliniana}
> _
> Well....I'm about 98% sure.
> 
> ...


Scott,
Take a look a the leaf margins - serrate in the Prunus c. but entire on Cody's sample. 
Jim


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Thanks for input guys!!
> 
> Scott, I'm not sure what happens to it in the spring. I will crush some leaves tomorrow and give it a sniff!




Did you get a sniff?
(Now if I had said that at work, I would have had folks running)


Scott (wish winter would get here) B


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 29, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Did you get a sniff?
> (Now if I had said that at work, I would have had folks running)
> 
> 
> Scott (wish winter would get here) B



Yessir. Just smelled like leaves to me. Maybe it is an acquired smell?


----------

